# Laundry



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I would like to wash Aspen's blankets and stuff with a no chemical, non toxic, pet friendly, kind of detergent. What do you guys do your pets' laundry with?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Vinegar.

Too short of course


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep. I agree with Sproket. You could also use baking soda. But don't use BOTH vinegar & baking soda at the same time 'cuz you'll have a small eruption on your hands.:heh: :nono:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

what kind of vinegar and how much?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

White vinegar and a cup in a load is what I use.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmmm. Never thought of washing dog stuff in something like vinegar. For us people, we use baby-type detergent like Ivory Snow or other similar stuff with no perfumes or dyes in it for our clothes. For sheets, towels, etc we use Purex which doesn't have much smell. Would that not be ok for dogs too?

Does vinegar actually clean a stinky blanket?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I use All Free and Clear Detergent. It's suppose to have no dyes or perfumes. So far the dogs have never had any type of reactions to it and we people have never had any reactions either. I just got a bottle of Tide Free and Clear to try and it seems to work fine for them also. No itching so far (and *I * itch with any kind of soap that has any dye or perfume, much less the dogs!!)


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

You could use a detergent thats made for babies. I think the one I used for Kirby's clothes when he was a baby was Dreft(sp)? Or the Free and clear ones. Those would all be gentle, as far as not leaving any residue.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

You can also use nature's miracle to pre-treat. I even use it on my vibrams.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I use "ALL Free and Clear" to wash my kids clothes.....that's what I use to wash dog beds. Never had any problems.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I use Seventh Generation free and clear for me and thus the dogs as well.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Yep. I agree with Sproket. You could also use baking soda. But don't use BOTH vinegar & baking soda at the same time 'cuz you'll have a small eruption on your hands.:heh: :nono:


I am tempted to try this simply to satisfy my curiosity :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

xellil said:


> Does vinegar actually clean a stinky blanket?


What I was wondering too.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> I am tempted to try this simply to satisfy my curiosity :biggrin:


Take photo's!!!!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Baking soda and vinegar make a great drain cleaner. And it's fun to watch "the eruption." :smile:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

xellil said:


> Does vinegar actually clean a stinky blanket?


I've heard that it will, but I have had better luck with baking soda.

While we were remodeling our laundry room (to make room for a freezer :wink I had to do our laundry at the laundry mat for a while. Not sure how much experience you have with laundry mat washers, but they all stunk like mildew, which in turn caused my stuff to stink. I was able to get the funk out of everything but my towels. I HAAAATE mildew-y towels. HATE it. 

So I tried adding white vinegar to my wash. I used hot water (as was suggested on multiple websites), and it did very little. So I tried more vinegar. Then more vinegar. I kept adding more to each wash until I was using almost a full bottle of it. The mildew funk never really went away. My towels smelled fine just after I got them out of the dryer, but as soon as you started toweling yourself off and they got slightly damp, the stank was back.

So I added a cup of baking soda to the wash, et voila! No more funk!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I recommend...Seventh Generation free and clear


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Did you add it to the regular laundry soap or just by itself?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Did you add it to the regular laundry soap or just by itself?


I used it in addition to laundry soap. But I'd imagine you could use JUST vinegar or baking soda. I've heard of people doing that.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, I've done laundromats. When my son was small, we couldn't afford disposable diapers or a washer so i went there alot. My very first purchase on a credit card was a washing machine. When my washing machine has been broken a couple of times over the years, I wash my clothes in the bathtub rather than go back to a laundromat. i have seen some of the stuff people put in those washers, and you have to think it's all not getting washed down the drain.

Vinegar makes great sense. When I have stinky stuff I sometimes spray it with febreze before I wash it, but vinegar would be alot more natural.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

xellil said:


> Hmmm. Never thought of washing dog stuff in something like vinegar. For us people, we use baby-type detergent like Ivory Snow or other similar stuff with no perfumes or dyes in it for our clothes. For sheets, towels, etc we use Purex which doesn't have much smell. Would that not be ok for dogs too?
> 
> Does vinegar actually clean a stinky blanket?


Purex with no fragrance, colour, perfume, etc for us as well. (Similar colour-fast bleach product.) Also, I'm no longer using dryer sheets but re-useable dryer balls.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I used ECOS or 7th generation


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

We use 7th Generation, but I've always been curious about trying soap nuts.


----------

